# Merckx factory visit report



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

I Spent a week in Belgium and just returned. I went by the Merckx factory last Mon. on May 4. Since I had such good luck last Dec. '08, I decided to replicate every movement prior to the arrival to the factory. I left my mom' s condo at the same time and stopped by the same cafe for coffee enroute to the factory.
I arrived just after it opened. I rang the door bell and the door automatically opened. The secretary greeted me. She told me that Eddy was headed to the U.S. tomorrow on business. I poked around the factory showroom for a few minutes. All the 2009 framesets were built and showcased in the showroom.
I saw Mr. Merckx in the back office. He walked by me. I greeted him and he extended his arm and we shook hands. I asked him if there was a list to look at and possibly purchase framesets. He said to his knowledge there was and he would send a colleague out momentarily to assist me. Based on Eddy's response, I was pretty excited at this point to talk to his assistant. 
Shortly thereafter, Eddy's colleague came out from the factory back door. This was the same guy who took care of me with the TSX Corsa Extra and MXL Moltenis. I asked if I could see the steel list. He said the list was gone. Additionally, he said there were no more steel frames in any sizes and models whatsoever in the factory and that he was extremely busy at the moment and in the future. He was not rude, just brief and succint.
Incidentally, the family visit, Belgian beer, food and hospitality were superb.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

You weren't thinking of getting another one one were you? How many do you have now? Four?
You would have required an intervention.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Marz said:


> You weren't thinking of getting another one one were you? How many do you have now? Four?
> You would have required an intervention.


You hit the nail right on the head with the intervention call, but this factory visit was for altruistic purposes. I was seeking out two frames for 2 fellow RBR members. 

My current EM inventory is 4 road frames and 1 time trial rig. I'm a happy chappy.

Cheers!


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

This is a very sad story....it signifies the end of an era.


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

cannibal said:


> [..] I asked if I could see the steel list. He said the list was gone. Additionally, he said there were no more steel frames in any sizes and models whatsoever in the factory and that he was extremely busy at the moment and in the future. He was not rude, just brief and succint.[..]


As far as I know, the last of the steel frames were sold off over the winter, mainly by fk;marketing, the UK Merckx-distributor. Maybe this was a house cleaning of sorts before Merckx got out of the company?
I tried buying one of the MX Leaders offered in this sale, but alas, all frames were gone within a couple of weeks (And that's how I ended up with the Team SC described in a different thread..)


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

cannibal said:


> ...I saw Mr. Merckx in the back office. He walked by me. I greeted him and he extended his arm and we shook hands. I asked him if there was a list to look at and possibly purchase framesets. He said to his knowledge there was and he would send a colleague out momentarily to assist me. Based on Eddy's response, I was pretty excited at this point to talk to his assistant.
> Shortly thereafter, Eddy's colleague came out from the factory back door. This was the same guy who took care of me with the TSX Corsa Extra and MXL Moltenis. I asked if I could see the steel list. He said the list was gone. Additionally, he said there were no more steel frames in any sizes and models whatsoever in the factory and that he was extremely busy at the moment and in the future...


Very disappointing indeed regarding the frames. Glad you enjoyed the visit & met the Mr. Merckx again. :thumbsup:


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Fivethumbs said:


> This is a very sad story....it signifies the end of an era.


Agreed!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sniff, sniff*

end of an era
on the bright side, I get to be a little less envious of you


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> end of an era
> on the bright side, I get to be a little less envious of you


On the positive side, maybe our old Merckx bikes will jump in value! Alas i only have three. And i ain't selling. I rode the 7-11 SLX with Zmudshark today and it handles so nice. So sweet.

b21


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

cannibal said:


> I asked if I could see the steel list. He said the list was gone. Additionally, he said there were no more steel frames in any sizes and models whatsoever in the factory


These are the saddest three sentences ever written on a cycling forum :cryin:


----------

